# Photo Tourney - Shallow Depth of Field



## El DJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy. 

Here's mine:


----------



## Geoff (Mar 27, 2012)

I have some great ones for these!  I just hope there is room still when I get home from work.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll look through my photos and post something.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2012)

Time to win me back some $100's

http://500px.com/photo/2854834


----------



## MBGraphics (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's mine:

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Modern/Spring-Festival-7/i-2GPGKFf/0/XL/LL5B2353-XL.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine for now.

http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/3923/img3551logo.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Oscar!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 27, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> ^ Oscar!



Not anymore  Changed my picture.


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Geoff (Mar 27, 2012)

PM me the paypal address for us to send the usual $100 to.


----------



## Punk (Mar 28, 2012)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/Omahabeach2.jpg






This works??


----------



## dark_angel (Mar 28, 2012)

Think this will work.


----------



## El DJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Punk said:


> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/Omahabeach2.jpg
> 
> 
> This works??



I'd say so :good:


----------



## Fatback (Mar 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6190/6044728601_4bec1c66b0_b.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 28, 2012)

Haha, I love that one.


----------



## PhotonCrasher (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok well i think this is maybe a depth of field image, if it is, this is my photo. Its all I have.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/78434183@N05/7024485671/


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well if that counts, we have 10.


----------



## El DJ (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd say that's motion blur, but since it's still selective focus we'll roll with it.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 29, 2012)

One more spot!


----------



## jonnyp11 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can i submit my dad's pics?


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2012)

I say no. You didn't take the photo.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 30, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> PM me the paypal address for us to send the usual $100 to.


Nice! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## spirit (Mar 30, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> One more spot!



If there's still one more spot...






could I enter this? 

link http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww304/robtheplod/DSCF2337.jpg


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, I think it does.


----------



## spirit (Mar 30, 2012)

thought it would be ok


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah if I were El_DJ I'd count it.


----------



## spirit (Mar 30, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah if I were El_DJ I'd count it.



I've just updated my submission, got a better photo.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 30, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> Nice! What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks, it was taken with a Canon 7D with a Tamron 17-50 2.8 lens


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 30, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Thanks, it was taken with a Canon 7D with a Tamron 17-50 2.8 lens



My lens!


----------



## spirit (Mar 30, 2012)

Guys was just reading through the comments for the last poll, do we need to pay the winner $100 each once the tournament has ended? If so then I need to pull out because I can't pay. Wasn't mentioned in the rules for this tournament but I guess paying the winner each has become the norm now so it isn't mentioned in the rules anymore? Thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 30, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> Guys was just reading through the comments for the last poll, do we need to pay the winner $100 each once the tournament has ended? If so then I need to pull out because I can't pay. Wasn't mentioned in the rules for this tournament but I guess paying the winner each has become the norm now so it isn't mentioned in the rules anymore? Thanks.



We were being sarcastic last poll because Slipx doesn't read before he types.


----------



## spirit (Mar 30, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> We were being sarcastic last poll because Slipx doesn't read before he types.


Yeah... I had figured he doesn't read. :/ ok I won't have to pay anything then?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 30, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah... I had figured he doesn't read. :/ ok I won't have to pay anything then?



No, there's no prize besides getting to choose the next tournament theme 

However, if you join Ian's camera forum he tries to do a monthly tournement and you get a $25 prize.


----------



## spirit (Mar 30, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> No, there's no prize besides getting to choose the next tournament theme


OK cool  hopefully the poll will be up soon and we can all vote.


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> No, there's no prize besides getting to choose the next tournament theme
> 
> However, if you join Ian's camera forum he tries to do a monthly tournement and you get a $25 prize.



$30 actually


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 31, 2012)

jnskyliner34 said:


> $30 actually



Close enough


----------



## Geoff (Mar 31, 2012)

It would be cool to have a cash prize though


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2012)

$5 buy-in in the tourney?


----------



## Fatback (Mar 31, 2012)

jnskyliner34 said:


> $30 actually



lol you should know. You have won 3 times now right?


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 31, 2012)

With how many entries we get on a normal basis, I'd hate to see what it is lowered to if we had a buy in.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 31, 2012)

Fatback said:


> lol you should know. You have won 3 times now right?



I've entered maybe....twice and haven't won either time. I don't frequent camera forum much.

So if El_DJ doesn't jump in soon, someone wanna post the poll?


----------



## spirit (Mar 31, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> So if El_DJ doesn't jump in soon, someone wanna post the poll?


Yeah I think it's about time we got a poll up and running for this.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay I'll stick it up.

Okay it's up. 5 days of voting! Get going!

http://www.computerforum.com/209404-photo-tourney-poll-shallow-depth-field.html


----------



## El DJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry guys, been busy the past few days. Thanks for posting the poll. Getting on to do it, but saw it'd already been put up.


----------

